# 2006 Cannondale system six value??



## lionsfan (Sep 25, 2013)

*huijklbjl;.nkj*

ikl;hkil;hikl;hik;hkin;i


----------



## samo (Sep 25, 2013)

I wouldn't know but it's a good looking bike :thumbsup:


----------

